# Systema Websites



## GouRonin (May 6, 2002)

Aside from http://www.russianmartialart.com/ here are some other websites of affiliates.

http://communities.msn.ca/RMAHamilton/_whatsnew.msnw

Klondike will recognize this one among the list of affiliates.
http://www.scornavacco.com/

Martin Wheeler is also an excellent guy on top of being a great teacher.
http://www.ironmonkeyma.com/

http://www.russianmartialart.org/

http://www.ermaa.com/flashstart.htm

http://www.sctca.co.uk/

http://www.rma-augsburg.narod.ru/

http://www.russisches-kampfsystem.de/


----------



## Klondike93 (May 7, 2002)

> Klondike will recognize this one among the list of affiliates.



That's my boy!!!! 

(just don't tell him I said that)





:asian:


----------



## NYCRonin (Jun 21, 2003)

The above list has been added to abit. I would recommend anyone interested in SYSTEMA training in their area to go to the www.russianmartialart,com site then look up 'affiliates'. 
You might find one very close to you!


----------



## MartialArtsGuy (Jun 21, 2003)

Thanks Gou, I've been looking for a list like this.


----------



## Brad S. (Jun 24, 2003)

www.scornavacco.com

can be accessed through a more appropriate web address

www.russiansystem.com  not to be confused with 

www.therussiansystem.com which is my good buddy Kwan's in Arizona.

Web site updates coming soon.


----------



## CrushingFist (Jul 3, 2003)

im gonna check these out


----------



## RobP (Jul 3, 2003)

Just to let you know my site at sctca.co.uk has now been moved to

www.systemauk.com

Cheers


----------



## Rich_ (Jul 3, 2003)

A few ROSS links:

In Russia
http://www.ross.ru/

In the UK
http://www.formauk.org/

And in the US
http://www.amerross.com/ross.html

One for the Netherlands coming soon...


----------



## RobP (Jul 3, 2003)

Hi Rich

Have you seen this one too? It's kind of.....interesting  

www.spetsnaz-gru.com 


cheers

Rob


----------



## jellyman (Jul 3, 2003)

Well, it's not like systema, that is true.


----------



## FruitLoopy (Jul 3, 2003)

And my simple site:

T.White's Systema 

:asian: 

T. White


----------



## Rich_ (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RobP _
> *Have you seen this one too? It's kind of.....interesting
> *



It certainly is. A style that was developed in the '20s and '30s based on a south Chinese form? That must have been kept a *very* big secret, since Oschepkov disappeared just for saying that sambo had influences from judo... 

Anyone got any Kadochnikov/K-Sys links?


----------



## jellyman (Jul 4, 2003)

www.kadochnikov.com


----------



## Pervaz (Jul 4, 2003)

Rich 

For a large Mr K links you can try here : http://www.amerross.com/links.html

or there is Matt sites at :
www.k-sys.org

P


----------



## Paul Genge (Aug 18, 2004)

Just like to add http://www.russianmartialart.org.uk.


Paul Genge


----------



## Kwan Lee (Aug 18, 2004)

The Russian Martial Art Arizona website is now:

www.russiancombat.com

Look for a new look in the coming months.


----------



## Arkadiy (Aug 18, 2004)

Take a look for Systema in Chicago

www.system-chicago.com


----------



## DHohl (Aug 30, 2004)

http://www.systemacombat.com has a good list of Systema links, etc.

David


----------



## Stratiotes (Sep 2, 2004)

Shameless plug for mine:
http://www.geocities.com/presuppositionalist/systemaindex.html

 It isn't much yet but hopefully I'll have some time soon to post some of the ideas I'm working for so good stuff.
 Please check back often and call me on it if you don't see new content after a while...it will keep me working toward a goal.


----------

